# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  A new program to test...

## algea

Hi dear friends, I want to share with you an util. For influence more with melodies while coding… But have a some problem inside it be careful while using…
He is the link [Link removed by moderator]
Regards
algea

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Thread moved to utilities folder, as it sure appears that this large program has compiled code in it, which is not allowed elsewhere. You had best explain a bit about what it is doing if you expect people to try it out, though.

----------

